# No Keyboard  At Login Window



## SILLAT-BSD (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a Very New user to Freebsd, i've being trying to test/get familiar with Freebsd 7.2 so i installed it as a Guest on my Vmware Workstation 6.5.2 on a Linux Host but i cant seem to login to my destop because when i type any keys on my keyboard nothing shows up on the login window
The problem i am having is after i installed Freebsd i installed the Gnome Desktop environment then set it to start at boot  time. so when i reach the login screen nothing comes up when i type but it works fine in the shell.. an if i try to shut it down it says "Fail to stop computer"
I have a normal USB keyboard Any help is Welcomed
Thanks in advance
(I'm not Sure if i post this the right place in the forums)


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you check or see your error log


----------



## aurora (Jun 7, 2009)

That problem might relate to Xorg's input hotplugging, the version of Xorg which, as far as I know, comes with the 7.2-RELEASE.
Meanwhile, have you taken a look at this thread: *no keyboard or mouse in xorg*?


----------



## SILLAT-BSD (Jun 7, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Do you check or see your error log


Dont kno how to check error log, it jus boots straight to gnome login screen


----------



## SILLAT-BSD (Jun 7, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Do you check or see your error log





			
				SILLAT-BSD said:
			
		

> Dont kno how to check error log, it jus boots straight to gnome login screen



Actually before the login screen start i see this error message
"Warning $dbus_enable is not set properly- see rc.conf (5)"
thats all


----------



## ale (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you read the [thread=4224]sticky[/thread]?


----------

